
Kleiner Perkins says Pao is asking for $2.7M not to appeal - LeoNatan25
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/kleiner-perkins-says-pao-is-asking-for-2-7-million-not-to-appeal/
======
notsony
Ellen Pao is turning into a shake-down artist. Did she study at the school of
Al Sharpton?!

